# Ser de la ceba (o de la seva?)



## chics

Bona tarda,

Obro un nou fil amb l'expresió del títol, algú sap com s'escriu i d'on ve?

Un noi d'una ciutat de per allà (no recordo quina) em va explicar que ser de la ceba és concretament ser de Vic, i que els de Vic tenien un altre nom per ells (que tampoc recordo). Com si la "ceba" fos Vic... per què?

A algú li sona algo daixò? Algun viguetà que cardi per aquí?  

Moltes gracies.


----------



## sonleia

doncs no et ser dir ben bé això dels viguetans, pero jo sempre havia entés que de la ceba era algú arrelat a la terra.


----------



## chics

Sí, conec el significat, però per què "ceba"? per "arrelat"?


----------



## RIU

chics said:


> Sí, conec el significat, però per què "ceba"? per "arrelat"?


 
Has provat mai d'arrancar una ceba?

Inclus hi ha un joc de crios que es arrancar cebes.


----------



## Mei

RIU said:


> Has provat mai d'arrancar una ceba?
> 
> Inclus hi ha un joc de crios que es arrancar cebes.



Sí, jo hi havia jugat...  era divertit, sempre acabaves amb el cul a terra (Ai). 

Mei


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Sens dubte, "de la ceba" vol dir ben arrelat a la terra. 

Per cert que es veu que són _*vigatans*_, tinc entès que _*viguetans*_ és antic; a veure si algú s'emprenya... que una cosa és dir que són _de la ceba_ i una altra dir-los _antics_... 

... Ah: Després d'aquesta afirmació sonada, digna d'un divendres al vespre treballant, aprofito per enviar petonets als meus vigatans més estimats, i a tots els seus veïns !!   

Salut !!


----------



## ampurdan

Em temo que no té per què referir-se exclusivament als habitants de Vic. Em sonava haver-ho sentit en altres situacions i no em quadrava. Estava a punt de dir que era un sinònim de "ser del morro fort" i "tossut", també pel tema de com costa arrencar les cebes...

He buscat al GREC i, carai, carai:



			
				Gran Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana. Enciclopèdia Catalana said:
			
		

> _2 _*ésser de la ceba* _desp_ Dit dels adeptes del catalanisme.


----------



## betulina

Ostres, això de Vic no havia sentit mai! Ja ho diré, ja.... heheh En tot cas, per Badalona no tenim gaire a veure amb els vigatans i sempre he sentit aquesta expressió, més o menys amb el significat que diu el diccionari. Tot i això, aquesta definició em sona a política (el catalanisme com a corrent polític) i més aviat ho he sentit amb el significat més "personal", això que dèieu de sentir-se arrelat a la terra.

Bon cap de setmana!


----------



## Samaruc

Segons el DCVB:

Ceba:
...
5. Mania; entusiasme excessiu per una cosa; idea fixa (or., occ., bal.); cast. chifladura. «Té la ceba del catalanisme». «T'han posat la ceba al cap»: t'han encaparrat, t'han convençut, t'han ficat la idea al cap. Esser de la ceba: esser catalanista.
...
Ceba: nom satíric de la ciutat de Vic. «A Ceba, bategen amb aigua de ceba» (ho diuen en els pobles veïns de Vic).
...​
D'on deu venir la identificació entre Vic i ceba...?


----------



## megane_wang

Hola Samaruc,



> Ceba: nom satíric de la ciutat de Vic. «A Ceba, bategen amb aigua de ceba» (ho diuen en els pobles veïns de Vic).


 
Em sembla que hi deu haver una combinació de factors en tot plegat. Caldria veure què va aparèixer abans. 

Però els vigatans, com els olotins, sempre s'han identificat amb la "catalunya profunda", així que pot ser que primer es digués "català" - "molt arrelat a la seva terra" - de la ceba - "de _La Ceba_" - de Vic...

Vés a saber si enlloc d'això com que hi ha un poble veí de Vic que és "Seva" (amb "E" oberta), s'ha acabat per muntar aquesta associació (Vic sempre ha estat molt relacionat i per tant associat amb els pobles del voltant, Tona, Seva, Malla...).

... o bé la raó pot haver estat tota una altra !!

Així que dispenseu les especulacions...  

En tot cas, si la frase que dius es refereix al mateix "ésser de la ceba", està clar que "batejar amb _aigua de ceba_" representaria el súmum dels catalanismes !! 

Salut !!


----------

